
A teenager’s apparent clumsiness foreshadowed a shocking diagnosis - daegloe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/medical-mysteries/a-teenagers-apparent-clumsiness-foreshadowed-a-shocking-diagnosis/2020/07/17/219a7120-af30-11ea-8758-bfd1d045525a_story.html
======
Nextgrid
[https://outline.com/dcktcF](https://outline.com/dcktcF)

